# Steely's California Trimmer restore



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks to @LBK_419's Trimmer restore threads, he inspired me to take on a project like this.

I found this California Trimmer on FB Marketplace for $100. It was already in running condition and it did cut grass, but the reel was pretty dull. I wanted to make sure it would cut decent before tearing into this thing so I back-lapped it and it was cutting paper all the way across the bed knife.







So tonight I started the tear it down...







Thinking I will paint it the original green because I need to order a new chain guard cover and don't want to repaint any new parts. Cal Trimmer support told me the color is Krylon Hosta Leaf but that is proving hard to find. Anyone know another color that matched the Cal Trimmer green?


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Quick update on the paint color. I found a YT video of a guy that repainted his grass catcher and he mentioned that others on some online threads had mentioned that Krylon Italian Olive Satin is very close to the original "older" green color that Cal Trimmer uses. I see that is available at the local Lowes so I'll probably give that a try.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Krylon-COLORmaxx-Satin-Italian-Olive-Spray-Paint-and-Primer-In-One-Actual-Net-Contents-12-oz/1000459565


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Found the first casualty when tearing things down. The idler pulley/bearing is seized. Looks like Zampree carries this part.

https://zampree.com/products/idler-for-belt-tightener?_pos=1&_sid=50d7391d1&_ss=r


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

These projects are fun and such a great way to understand your machine inside out. Looking forward to the end result!


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Spent quite a bit of time today cleaning parts and stripping paint. Here are some before and after pics of the reel.





And here are some parts ready for paint...



Working on the bedknife and frame next.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Looking good. What did you end up using to remove the paint?


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

LBK_419 said:


> Looking good. What did you end up using to remove the paint?


Thanks. I have been using the oven cleaner with good results, but I also tried the Jasco paint and epoxy remover. It works really good.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Few pics of some parts with primer and paint.

Bedknife


Chain guard


Handle bars with just primer


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Primed, painted, and clear coated a bunch of parts today.


----------



## Scorched (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice work! So cool to bring this unit back to life. I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks @Scorched. I've never taken on a project like this, but it has been fun so far. Hopefully I can get it all back together. 😂


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Been painting and clear-coating more parts this week. Tonight was fun because I started to put her back together.







The reel is painted and should be able to go back in later this week. Also have a few parts arriving on Thursday.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Nice work, great to bring these old mowers back to life!


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

More re-assembly tonight...











Then this happened... (over tightened 😬)


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Steely man that looks great! Just like new.

Oh no, what happened. Pic isn't loading for me.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thx @SGrabs33. Broke the roller lift handle fork. Zampree carries that which is great, but shipping is almost as much as the part. I might wait to see about getting the backlapping kit when it's back in stock too.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

The mower is pretty much done. I still have to order a new roller lift handle, so I fabricated a new handle from 2 aluminum bars and some washers.

I will need to backlap it again, but will probably wait until next spring.

Cleaned up the engine, replaced the spark plug, and changed the oil. Fired up in one pull.

I have since put the belt cover on but wanted to test everything to adjust the idler pulley and belt guide.

Overall I'm happy with how it turned out. Really anxious to start reel mowing next spring.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks really good! Any plans to add a front roller in place of those caster wheels? Seems like it would have been a great time to do it before you painted.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@SOLARSUPLEX thanks. yes I will be getting a front roller, but will probably wait until closer to spring.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Very cool! @Steely. What was the total price for the renovation other than the machine itself?


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@SOLARSUPLEX thx. I've spend about $60 on parts so far for idler pulley/bearing, new handle grips, flat grip, drive belt, and decal pack. Then all the supplies for paint stripper, primer, paint, and new bolts and nuts. Haven't totaled all that up. Overall not too bad.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

How awesome. If i find one of these local i'll be giving it a go.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Awesome project! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks @Wiley


----------



## Scorched (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow! Nice work, that thing is beautiful! What a great project


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@Scorched thank you


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Very, very cool! Congratulations, @Steely.


----------



## Frederick_Punter (Feb 7, 2021)

Steely said:


> Thanks to @LBK_419's Trimmer restore threads, he inspired me to take on a project like this.
> 
> I found this California Trimmer on FB Marketplace for $100. It was already in running condition and it did cut grass, but the reel was pretty dull. I wanted to make sure it would cut decent before tearing into this thing so I back-lapped it and it was cutting paper all the way across the bed knife.
> 
> ...


Hey there. How did this turn out????


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

@Frederick_Punter i will be greasing every zerk and backlapping the reel very soon. Still have a bunch of snow to melt before I can take it out for a test mow. The restoration went great, but the proof will be how it functions and cuts. 😉


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Here is my latest upgrade to the Cal Trimmer... Reel Rollers grooved roller. Thanks @Reelrollers


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

That's a beautiful machine @Steely. Love the old army green!


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks @SGrabs33


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

That mower is beautiful, great work


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks @jimbeckel


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks awesome! The grooved rollers really have made a big impact on how the mowers cut and handle. Thank you


----------



## Jcm0241 (Jun 30, 2021)

Incredible job with this!


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks @Jcm0241! I use the mower all the time.


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Awesome work, looks fun!


----------



## BabsSB (Oct 22, 2021)

@Steely - about how long did this restoration project take you? I found the same mower on FB market place in similar condition (working but worn down) and would love to do this, but don't want my wife to kill me :lol:


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

BabsSB said:


> @Steely - about how long did this restoration project take you? I found the same mower on FB market place in similar condition (working but worn down) and would love to do this, but don't want my wife to kill me :lol:


I don't know if I could put a number on it, but I would say it went faster than I expected. I though it might be an entire winter project but I got it done before the first snowfall. 😂

Stripping the old paint off probably took the longest between soaking parts in vinegar, trying oven cleaner, and finally using paint stripper. Once you get the parts prepped, the priming, painting, and top coating went surprisingly fast.

Luckily I didn't need too many replacement parts and the engine was in great working condition.

Good luck on your project. 👍


----------



## williams6966 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello sir. Can you tell me how you set the arm for the idler puller back to the correct position? I accidentally loosened that bolt and the arm dropped and I’m not sure the correct position to set it at. Thanks


----------



## Steely (Sep 24, 2017)

williams6966 said:


> Hello sir. Can you tell me how you set the arm for the idler puller back to the correct position? I accidentally loosened that bolt and the arm dropped and I’m not sure the correct position to set it at. Thanks


If I remember correctly, this manual was very helpful to set the pulley arm position correctly.



https://caltrimmer.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/RL20H-Belt-Replacement-2-18.pdf


----------

